# Re: Good schools in Port Credit, Mississauga



## SHJ (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Good schools in Port Credit, Mississauga*

Hi everyone,

We are kinda expats, we are Canadians but we have lived abroad for 10 years, so we anticipate when we move back next year, we will have to go through an adjustment period.

We have bought a house in Port Credit, and we would like to get feedback on schools in the area.. we have two children (aged 12 and 9). They will be attending grade 9 and 7 by the time we come back home. We need some recommendations.. we were thinking of Mentor College (private school near our area) but have not heard great things to be honest.

Our requirements for the school, is that it is small and not as big as the average public school.. any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

SHJ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are kinda expats, we are Canadians but we have lived abroad for 10 years, so we anticipate when we move back next year, we will have to go through an adjustment period.
> 
> ...


The founder of Mentor recently sold it and from what I have heard (from a staff member), it has become more like a business, with the emphasis on profit rather than quality education. That said, it has always had a very good reputation so don't rule it out. When you are next in Canada you could arrange a visit and perhaps be put in touch with some parents to get some feedback.

I think the average class size for private schools is about 16-1. The tuition is quite expensive. I would guess the tuition for Mention would probably be in the area of $15,000 + per year, per child, + the cost of uniforms, busing, etc. 

I have heard good things about McLachlin College in Oakville. It's not in Port Credit, but it's not that far of a drive, maybe 20 minutes, and I'm sure they would arrange busing.

Good luck with your search. Port Credit is a beautiful area and I'm sure you'll love it there


----------



## AgnesStawicki (Feb 27, 2012)

*Private Schools in Port Credit Mississauga area*

HI SHJ - Port Credit is an amazing area. I live there myself, and there are lots of great schools around. 

Mentor and TEAM School (both owned by the same people) are good schools that expect high academic results for all of their students. They are not too large either, if you are looking for that smaller school environment. 

Others in the area include:
- Holy Name of Mary ( all girls)
- St. MIldred's Lightbourne
- McLaughlin College

Take a look at the Our Kids website (ourkids dot net). You can view a map of all the private schools in the area and compare/review their profiles. Click on Ontario schools and just zoom into the Port Credit area to find private schools there.

Nola (above) is right - many schools will offer transportation (and also sibling discounts), so be sure to ask. 

If your in Canada in October, OUR KIDS also hosts the Private School Expos in both Toronto and Oakville. Check there website for which schools are exhibiting at which location. You'll be able to meet with all the schools in one day there. 

Hope this helps! You will love Port Credit. It's so great.


----------



## SHJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nola and Agnes...it is such a relief to get some options.. I have heard that Mentor College is run as a business which is a bit off-putting.. very stressful to try and do this overseas to be honest.. but think the key is we need a smaller school.. and yes LOVE Port Credit, looking forward to moving back!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

SHJ said:


> Thanks Nola and Agnes...it is such a relief to get some options.. I have heard that Mentor College is run as a business which is a bit off-putting.. very stressful to try and do this overseas to be honest.. but think the key is we need a smaller school.. and yes LOVE Port Credit, looking forward to moving back!


Well, these days everything is run as a business - profit seems to be the bottom line for everything! Yes, it's off-putting, but as Agnes pointed out, Mentor sets high standards academically. That's a great thing, but on the other hand, if your kid(s) struggle academically, it could be very challenging for them.

I haven't lived in Canada for a few years, but I believe that Team only goes to grade 8 (that of course may have changed(. Team is also for kids who aren't able to work at their grade level. Class sizes are small, ratio about 1-8, and it is excellent for kids who struggle or who have learning disabilities.

Also should point out that St. Mildred's is also a school for girls only.

Another option in Oakville is Appleby College, but I don't know much about them, sorry

This may or may not be a consideration, but McLachlin offers the IB programme. It is a challenging programme, but if you think you may be living somewhere else in the future while your kids are still in school, it could be an option. The curriculum is the same all over the world, and some of the subjects can be used as credit for first year uni courses (depending on the uni)

Hope that helps!


----------



## kmoosa (Jun 29, 2014)

*Port credit schools*

Hi, I am just moving family to port credit and wanted to know if anyone had experience with Me tour College and Blyth Academy. Is it worthwhile putting the children there? I have a son going into grade 12 and a daughter who will enter grade 5. Both have studied in a British curriculum private school in dubai previously. Is public schooling in port credit also a good option. Mixed input from people so ambit confused. Thanks in advance.
KM


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.fraserinstitute.org/upl...ns/ontario-secondary-school-rankings-2014.pdf
Look at page 21 for Port Credit high schools (= Mississauga). It will not list private schools.

What are your son's plans for the future? In case he would like to go to College or University, check with the high school if they reward him all the necessary credits up to grade 11, so he only has to success in his grade 12 subject in order to qualify for the OSSD + the prerequisite subjects to get into College/University. Do this before you decide where to enrol him! I had a school that didn't want to tell us up front (before we filled out the enrolment papers) if they would grant him those credits! Another school (which was listed in the top 10 for Ontario schools) was straight forward: they wanted all his report cards from the previous years, and compared his grades with the average in his class (our son was in the top of his class). He all took U-level courses too, so they granted him all the credits and he didn't lose a year.


----------

